# bad info for new bee keeps



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

found this on a site that says its for """""
Beekeeping
Beekeeping for Beginners 
but it is so ,,,,,, well read and you tell me ,,, and then go to this site www.raisinghoneybees.com/ Beekeeping - Honey Beekeeping For Beginners[/url] and give me some feed back on what you think ,,, to me it miss leads any one thinking of getting bees ,, if I was to have seen this site first ,, I do not think I would have been so bent on getting bees .. but tell me what you think ,, oh and he wants you to pay $29.99 for his book ..
this is one thing that this site says 

The average annual honey yield per colony for the entire country, under good management, will probably be 25 to 30 pounds of comb honey or 40 to 50 pounds of extracted honey. The money return to be obtained from the crop depends entirely on the market and the method of selling the honey. If sold direct to the consumer, extracted honey brings from 10 to 20 cents per pound, and comb honey from 15 to 25 cents per section. If sold to dealers, the price varies from 6 to 10 cents for extracted honey and from 10 to 15 cents for comb honey. All of these estimates depend largely on the quality and neatness of the product. From the gross return must be deducted from 50 cents to $1 per colony for expenses other than labor, including foundation, sections, occasional new frames and hives, and other incidentals. This estimate of expense does not include the cost of new hives and other apparatus needed in providing for increase in the size of the apiary.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't know about where you are but the stores here sell honey from 3 to 10 dollars a pound so that looks like old information. I may be mistaken though.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

not old it was up dated 2008 ,, they have not sold honey for 10 to 20 cents a pound in a lot of years befor computers came to life ,, I'm 63 and I never saw honey at 20 cents a pound


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

A quick look shows that this is one of those "good intentions" websites. Looks like it was started in 2008 by a novice beekeeper, updated for a month or two, then abandoned. The article you quoted from was just re-post from elsewhere on the web (articledashboard.com), and reads like it was written about 80-100 years ago (when was the last time you saw honey sold in "tin cans", or bought frames & foundation for "50 cents to $1 per colony"?).


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

First clue some one was full of it was the weight of comb honey from a hive being less than extracted from a hive.

Tom stop searching out that 150 year old junk LOL.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

honey sold in "tin cans",
now that I did miss ,, 
bought frames & foundation for "50 cents to $1 per colony"?).
was hoping he would share were he was getting them :whistlin:
Al , :drum: , I was looking for some thing , , and this site popped up ,, I thought ,, read and see if theres maybe just one little bit of info worth remembering ,,as you never know were you will find good info ,, then the price thing came up ,, looked at the site date ,, thought BAD info for the new comer .... :huh:

yes I'm in to the smilies to day :zzz:


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Honey and molasses were both available in tin pails as late as the 1940s. They had a bail and the lid fit similar to a modern paint can. The proper name was probably a syrup pail. Smaller than a gallon and maybe 5# but I can't find a picture of one right now. Last time that I remember us using them for honey would have been fall of 1950. Not certain if they were new or used but I remember all honey from one tree going into tin pails. And, we got more than 20Â¢ a pound! 

Martin


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

My hubby & I used to buy a big tin of honey in the 80's. Now we're out west & this was f/farm folks in honey business. I remember pouring off that huge tin into smaller containers...messy!!!!! That wasn't that long ago.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Go to tin pail on Etsy, a global handmade and vintage marketplace. and scroll to 8th row of photos to find the tin honey pails. Being tin, not many survived WW2 metal drives. 

Martin


----------

